# New refresh les Paul special ii.



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

I picked up this les Paul in a two guitar deal, I am refreshing it and makeing my own little spin on it. Hopefully it comes out nice, plays and sounds good. Photos and commentary to follow.


----------



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

Here is the les paul I picked up. 









I started digging into the guitar and searching around online to see what its all about, i noticed that the pickups dont match what I was seeing online. all of the special IIs I have seen had open face buckers not capped ones like I have, so I decided to dive into the electronics cavity, wow, what a mess that was. must have been a monkey doing the soldering.










that was taken after I pulled most of the wire out, as you can see, there are two different pots in there, one original 500k pot and some mini pos junk pot. its all out now bening replaced by CTS pots and switchcraft switch and jack.

here is the guitar stripped ready and waiting new pickups, pots and wiring...Also putting on new black speedknobs as well..


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

nice...keep the pics coming!


----------



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks. Will do. I'm trying to see what pickups I'm going to use. I'm going to order the rest of the parts next week.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

i bet P90's would sing in that guitar!


----------



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

I have a godin lg p90. I am going with some type of hb. I was that lp growl.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

P-90 sized humbuckers :wave:


----------



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

No I just need a normal sized hb Craig. I'm deciding what pickup to use then get you to wind em. I also want a single coil and hb tele neck pickup. Something to match that tele neck pickup you made.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

Depends on what what tone you want ..what about something vintage , bridge wound 8.3k with a Alnico 2 magnet & the neck wound to around 7.2 to 7.4k with an alnico 2 or a 4 magnet 
& offset coils to give you some honky "Paf-ish" tone


----------



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

That's exactly what I'm after. Can you wind the pups zebra style?


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

yes Sir zebra ,reverse zebra ,black aged white,white


----------



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

Black/ aged white please. How much? Pm me. I need more parts to.


----------



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

Update on this project, the pickups are being wound up on black/cream parts. Gonna look and sound great. Ordering the parts for the rest of the guitars too this week, as well as finally finishing my amp build.


----------

